# Americans being FORCED OUT OF THEIR HOME to allow illegal aliens a place to live.



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.



Are you literally retarded?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.


and?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

THIS is why the Capitol NEEDS to be invaded..they are not LISTENING or doing the common sense things


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.
> ...



 If you want them to work they have to have a place to live.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


if we want the FOREIGNERS to work?? is that what you mean?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 You are fully aware of what I mean.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If you want them to work they have to have a place to live.


So that's how it works eh? You get the place to live BRFORE you get a job.

Damn, we/I have been doing it all wrong.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


FOREIGNERS!!!!!????...like my thread says--we are turning into the UUSA because of immigration/illegals/etc
..this is NOT 1850 or 1950 anymore 
more workers = higher prices--lower wages 
California [ immigration/ illegal CAPITAL of the US ]  = high prices -high poverty


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 1, 2021)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


How else are you gonna get the kids out of cages?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


???
what?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Send them back where they came from


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


There is another side to this story, and it isn't the side that you are propagandizing.
 I would like to hear it from the other side directly and not from your slanted version. Typical Fox News--anything to be contrarian.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 1, 2021)

harmonica said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


A sweet house in Washington is better than an underpass in El Paso.  Who cares if some foster kids are kicked to the curb?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If you want them to work they have to have a place to live.
> ...



 No, not really.


----------



## two_iron (Apr 1, 2021)

Everything the stuttering fuck touches turns to shit.... which is by design obviously. Little girls drowning in the river, children being thrown over the wall, kids in cages made great again, Joe-vid19 and lice infestation at the border..... wow, sometimes we forget how awesome that crayon-eating, window-licking fucktard is.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Something is amiss, yes? Remove foster kids and replace them with foster kids?
Nah.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


The "other side" of the story is fucking irrelevant. Americans being put out of their homes so that illegals can have a bed is outrageous, period. 
There is no reasoning or "other side" that makes this ok under any circumstances


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Everything the stuttering fuck touches turns to shit.... which is by design obviously. Little girls drowning in the river, children being thrown over the wall, kids in cages made great again, Joe-vid19 and lice infestation at the border..... wow, sometimes we forget how awesome that crayon-eating, window-licking fucktard is.


That is the dumbest set of bullshit that I have heard. President Chaos did more damage in 4 years than I have seen in my lifetime. Talk about a dementia ladened
divisive egomaniac? Whew!  He is still chugging along and his fanatics eat it for lunch, which indicates that you are in no position to judge another President.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You mean unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The other side is very relevant because we don't know what was going on in that house, yes? Since when do Trump fanatics give a rats ass about foster children?
All os a sudden you are concerned?


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> That is the dumbest set of bullshit that I have heard. President Chaos did more damage in 4 years than I have seen in my lifetime. Talk about a dementia ladened
> divisive egomaniac? Whew! He is still chugging along and his fanatics eat it for lunch, which indicates that you are in no position to judge another President.


I disagree, but let's suppose you're right. Does this in ANY way fix it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I am the product of the foster care system ya jackass. I have always advocated for the system. 
This Bastardized version of how to run it is a joke. 

Fuck those illegals. They are not more important than American children and the adults who care for them.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the stuttering fuck touches turns to shit.... which is by design obviously. Little girls drowning in the river, children being thrown over the wall, kids in cages made great again, Joe-vid19 and lice infestation at the border..... wow, sometimes we forget how awesome that crayon-eating, window-licking fucktard is.
> ...


What exact damage did Trump do? I want you to list everyone of them or shut the hell up.


----------



## liarintheWH (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...




When are you giving your residence up for some of those poor kids sitting in Joe’s cages at the border?

Never?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 1, 2021)

liarintheWH said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


They aren't in cages now though.  They have a nice home on the waterfront in Seattle.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


Fake news.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

liarintheWH said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Again, why are they being evicted? Let's hear the other side before accepting 
the tainted view of Fox News, yes? Were you willing to give up your residence for
some of those poor kids sitting in President Chaos's cages at the border who were separated from their parents? All of a sudden, you Trump fanatics have compassion for those "poor" kids? Who are you kidding?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


 Cry me a river.









						Indian Removal Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


The home doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


Let's not get into this again. Lots of exact damage that I and many others have listed ad nausea. The election damage is more than enough, for starters so shut the hell up.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.


Your support of this outrageous tactic is duly noted.


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If you want them to work they have to have a place to live.
> ...


I lived under a boardwalk until I got a job.
It made me who I am now.


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


But....but....what about the children?


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2021)

This the kind of shit you get when you allow Democrats to steal elections.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...



Left leaning Yahoo has it









						Foster Parents Forced to Break Up Family after Non-Profit Takes Home to Accommodate Migrant Children
					

A foster family in Washington state was told to vacate their home by the non-profit organization that provided it, in order to make space for housing unaccompanied migrant children. Friends of Youth, a non-profit that provides services to homeless and foster children, told Edmundo Serena Sanchez...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.
> ...


 
 I generally support the workers.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Again, why are they being evicted? Let's hear the other side before accepting
> the tainted view of Fox News, yes? Were you willing to give up your residence for
> some of those poor kids sitting in President Chaos's cages at the border who were separated from their parents? All of a sudden, you Trump fanatics have compassion for those "poor" kids? Who are you kidding?


We were willing to build a wall and stop the illegal immigration. Why would people who are against illegal immigration have to give up their residence? Shouldn't the people who are for this be volunteering theirs? How many do you have living with you?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> The election damage is more than enough, for starters so shut the hell up.


The election damage was done by the democrats, that's the fact. Period.


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


So, just to be clear...if Fox News reports  it, it is not worthy of consideration.
Lets see how that pans out


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I generally support the workers.


With your words? How exactly?


----------



## postman (Apr 1, 2021)

*Americans being FORCED OUT OF THEIR HOME to allow illegal aliens a place to live.*



Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.



Yup, 1620 thru the 1700's in colonial America.  Untold numbers of "native" Americans forced out of their homes, as the "illegal" aliens took their land.  It happened again in the 1800's.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 1, 2021)

This shit was reported like a week ago on local Seattle news.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I generally support the workers.
> ...



 In this case I support making them legal so they can get a legal wage.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> In this case I support making them legal so they can get a legal wage.


Thanks for admitting this and they are ILLEGAL.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Since when do you give a rats ass about the children?


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


is that really the best you have?
What are you?...Like 6 years old?
Is that how you debate?


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Lol, you're the ones that cheated and you're an idiot and have nothing. Biden has raised energy prices. Jobless rates are going up. The border crisis is out of control. Soon prices of goods will be going up. He is fixing to raise our taxes higher since 1993. He is making enemies out of our allies. So you shut the hell up.


----------



## postman (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> The election damage was done by the democrats, that's the fact. Period.


Read the intelligence finding (the declassified version is available) that it was the Russians at it again.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > In this case I support making them legal so they can get a legal wage.
> ...



 That's a secret?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You sure do like to run on "assumptions"


There is no other evidence to suggest anything other than the story as it is being reported is the situation.

Deal with the facts we have not the facts you want.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> That's a secret?


You thought.


----------



## Disir (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


Ok. It took me a minute but this is a Renton property. Renton provides the home and he and his wife lived there and did the fostering.  Therapeutic foster care.  I had to go looking for more details.








						Foster family told to vacate Renton home to make room for migrant children
					

Longtime Renton foster parents were told to move to make room for unaccompanied youth from across the border.




					www.king5.com
				




Yep,  they truly fucking suck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

postman said:


> *Americans being FORCED OUT OF THEIR HOME to allow illegal aliens a place to live.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You jackasses are just incapable of honest debate. Just because native Americans got fucked over it is not an excuse for you to dishonestly look away as it happens to America's most vulnerable population.

Your attitude is the epitome of "TOXICITY"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Disir said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


FOLLOW THE MONEY


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


Almost certainly a lie.


----------



## liarintheWH (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



No, I wouldn’t give up my residence. 

See, I’m not a hypocrite.


----------



## Disir (Apr 1, 2021)

liarintheWH said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...


You would have to.  There are agencies out there that have homes on property. A couple moves into the homes and parents the foster children.  It's a fantastic idea because it brings consistency and stability. So, yes he lost his home BUT he was essentially a house parent and they can do it.  The horrific part is that these kids are once again faced with where the hell are they going to go, starting over, grieving over foster parents, loss of community support............stability. That shit pisses me off.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


want who to work?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Disir said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


so checkers using children.  interesting the game a demofk plays with women and children.  and simple society votes them in.  insane.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > SC Patriot said:
> ...


I have already discussed the children and I know that Trump fanatics didn't give a shit about the children during the reign of President Chaos.


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Ah yes...Still all about Trump.

Give it a rest.

Hillary lost. Deal with it.


----------



## Disir (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...


It has more to do with the agency. But, ya, another game of the Dems not thinking shit through. Again. 

Shit. I'm trying to make a marinade here and now I'm back to reason 456 why I hate people.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> I have already discussed the children and I know that Trump fanatics didn't give a shit about the children during the reign of President Chaos.


so you didn't care that those childrens families abandon their children?  We cared.  I cared deeply, I wanted the parents found and prosecuted.  Why didn't you?


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


Arrangements should have been made for those other persons on social services.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Disir said:


> It has more to do with the agency. But, ya, another game of the Dems not thinking shit through. Again.
> 
> Shit. I'm trying to make a marinade here and now I'm back to reason 456 why I hate people.


my beef is with politicians.  fk them, all of them, I care what party.  so take one kid and place them in a home and displace the other, checkers.  so actually, they don't care about a kid unless it is an illegal kid.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Biden has not raised energy prices, jobless rates are the result of recession.

*Unemployment Rates During the COVID-19 Pandemic: In Brief

*

https://fas.org › sgp › crs › misc
Jan 12, 2021 — U.S. _Unemployment Rate_: Historical Trends. Prior recessions typically developed with gradually _increasing_ economic distress. The current.

The border crisis is not out of control any more than in the reign of President Chaos. Your taxes ain't going anywhere unless you make $400,000.
Our allies became our friends again when Biden took office and are relieved that President Chaos is out.
Of course, prices of goods are going up due to tariffs. Duh


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



We want them out of our country. What part of the wore ILLEGAL do you not get you dumb ass. They shouldn't be here at all. They need to be bused back to the border and kicked back into Mexico.

What a moron you are.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > SC Patriot said:
> ...


Yes, Hillary lost and I accepted that loss without any false whining and meowing about fraudulent voting. Biden won and Trump lost. Deal with it.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > I have already discussed the children and I know that Trump fanatics didn't give a shit about the children during the reign of President Chaos.
> ...


Those children were not abandoned. They were forcibly separated from their 
parents by the policies of President Chaos.


----------



## Disir (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > It has more to do with the agency. But, ya, another game of the Dems not thinking shit through. Again.
> ...


What's worse is that this was a therapeutic foster home which means that it comes with a therapist. Those kids have significant behavioral problems that regular foster parents can't handle. They get paid more because they are putting up with more.  So, it's not checkers because there is no place to move to.  It's more like..............52 card pick up.


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I am dealing  with it. He is my CiC. No where will you see my compliant. But I am amazed at how many people. including you, mention Trump in their posts. You wont see me mentioning Obama in my posts. He was my President. He was my CiC. God bless him and his family. it never mattered if I disagreed with him....and it never mattered if I agreed with him. He was my CiC and I would do whatever her commanded. I did what Trump commanded and I will do what Biden commands.

Something tells me you dont really understand that.

Thats OK. Most dont.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


so you didn't think russia russia?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Those children were not abandoned. They were forcibly separated from their
> parents by the policies of President Chaos.


then where are their parents?  I've seen no outlet with grieving families saying they want their children.  why? The same thing is going on with Xiden and you're silent?  too fking funny.  you have no evidence they weren't handed to coyotes.  Trump did, Homeland told him that, are you saying they lied?  Then blame them.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I was talking about you supporting kicking Americans out of their home for illegals, Stupid.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Seek help soon. 
This clusterfuck is all on Veggie Joe.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


American workers or illegal workers?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 The part I don't get is the fact that you don't insist anyone address those already here working illegally.

 Thats why you call me names as opposed to actually do.something.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



 Workers have to have somewhere to live.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



They're not workers, they're illegal children.

Stop the BS


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I am getting dizzy > you are talking in circles.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



 It's all about business wanting the illegal labor.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



The thread is about American children being forced out to accommodate illegals

You're, as usual, spinning like a top


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


but...they are old enough to do jobs lazy Americans wont do.....like cleaning toilets.
As the left tells us......Lazy Americans will not clean toilets but colored people or black people or people of color will or whatever the fuck is the term of the day is,  will


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 1, 2021)

Did you notice that the foster parent was an immigrant?   The state pays for every child in foster care.  Immigrants use it as an industry.   If it isn't  the primary source of income it's  the side job.   How was it that this family was in a position to be evicted?  They were living in state supplied housing.   These leeches were simply replaced by other leeches.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Dipshit Biden is talking about raising taxes by 3 trillion. The entire world's money is about 6 trillion. Your taxes are going up. All politicians lie, not just Republicans. One of the detention centers is over 700% over capacity, we have a crisis and Biden owns it 100%. Unemployment was going down before Biden took over. Also energy prices are up, gas about 50 cents a gallon. Gonna be a long four years of you lying for Biden.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The part I don't get is the fact that you don't insist anyone address those already here working illegally.


that's simple round them up and ship them home.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


simply towing the right wing line is not any better.  right wingers are like false Christians who don't care about the Poor.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


funny, the demofks complained that the tariffs under trump were going to cause the price of material to go up, and don't think that is the case when doing the exact same thing with taxes.  And btw, tariffs are like a tax.  can't make up the insanity that is a demofk.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Disir said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Social services should have made arrangements for them.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


A trade war just invites retaliation.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



 Hopefully gay couples will adopt them.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Send their ass home to their parents.

.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 No, business tells you that. Both parties does whatever business wants.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 Their parents are likely here working somewhere.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The part I don't get is the fact that you don't insist anyone address those already here working illegally.
> ...



 Like Trump said he was going to do and did nothing?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 1, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


..it's got nothing to do with religion/etc- but plain COMMON SENSE and $$$$
....and----HAHAHAH btw--I'm NOT a christian --so that tears your post to hell


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So I guess gay couples have an edge on heterosexual couples?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



I address it all the time. They are here illegally and should be booted out of our country. Anyone hiring them should face the law.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


danielpalos what is it you disagree with?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


mental issues are a demofk. Demofks believe a gay man is a better woman than a woman.  it's really quite simple.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...




If that was the case they wouldn't need foster care, would they?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




That's a lie.





__





						The Trump administration is turning away unaccompanied children at the border because of coronavirus
					





					www.msn.com
				




.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 1, 2021)

What America needs most for true stimulus is high-speed and FREE rail from the southern border to Washington, DC.  One way only.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

harmonica said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...











						20 Bible Verses about the Poor - Jesus Film Project
					

“That’s not fair!” From the time we’re children, we struggle with the way things are. The world isn’t fair, and it’s incredibly…




					www.jesusfilm.org


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Send them back to their country to live, Stupid.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Capitalists can usually afford justice.  Show us the express clause over the whole and entire concept of Immigration to be legal to in our federal Constitution.  Don't simply make up right wing fantasy with your typical right wing  bigotry.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


A trade war was worse.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> You are fully aware of what I mean.


I dont get your meaning either

are you  embarrassed that biden has screwed up the border situation so badly so your just babbling nonsense?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



 If they are in Foster care they are either trying to get placed back with the parents or there is no heterosexual couple to adopt them.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



 But they don't so your solution is not a solution.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Its the only solution. Guess the word Illegals means nothing to you. What a dumbass you are.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



 All part of the process to get them back with their parents.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



We are talking those here.

Trump threatens to deport ‘millions’ of undocumented immigrants

He did nothing. Empty threats and his supporters ate it up.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



 LOL. That's never going to happen. You know this. Why do you continue with worthless statements?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> All part of the process to get them back with their parents.


We want to

but the parents should be on mexico  ot the US


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > You are fully aware of what I mean.
> ...



 Biden is doing exactly what I told you he would do back when Trump was ignoring the issue.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> He did nothing. Empty threats and his supporters ate it up.


When trump said that lefties like you had a cow

dozens of pro illegal alien groups lobbied congress

states like california and deep blue cities declared themselves sanctuary zones and the ACLU hired more lawyers

it tales time to overcome such opposition and unfortunately trump didnt get that time


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Biden is doing exactly what I told you he would do back when Trump was ignoring the issue.


Knowing that you should have voted for trump


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > He did nothing. Empty threats and his supporters ate it up.
> ...



 It's irrelevant what others said. What's relevant is that Trump did nothing.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is doing exactly what I told you he would do back when Trump was ignoring the issue.
> ...



 So he could continue to do nothing? You should have held him accountable.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's irrelevant what others said. What's relevant is that Trump did nothing.


The opposition did more than talk

they hauled trump before lib pro illegal alien judges and blocked most of his efforts

as I keep pointing out these 6 year old children should be returned to mexico the same day they get here


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


See post #124


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's irrelevant what others said. What's relevant is that Trump did nothing.
> ...



 They could not stop him from enforcing employment laws. All you do is make excuses.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> They could not stop him from enforcing employment laws.


Yes they can if a federal judge says he cant


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > They could not stop him from enforcing employment laws.
> ...



 Nope. All the same it never happened. He did nothing. He told you what you wanted to hear and you groveled in it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> All the same it never happened. He did nothing.


Trump did as much as possible under the circumstance 

and more than enough to avoid the clusterfuck taking place on the border under your guy biden


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > All the same it never happened. He did nothing.
> ...



 It's happening because Trump did absolutely nothing about why they come.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> When trump said that lefties like you had a cow
> 
> dozens of pro illegal alien groups lobbied congress
> 
> ...


proving that whatever Trump did wasn't accepted by the demofks ever.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > All the same it never happened. He did nothing.
> ...


correct, he had Mexico keep the families.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



That's BS. 

You lie constantly


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Right?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's happening because Trump did absolutely nothing about why they come.


Of here we go

the old 6-year old unaccompanied minors are coming to America to find jobs argument

the promise of jobs is not luring children to America


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's happening because Trump did absolutely nothing about why they come.
> ...



They are coming to reunite with their families already working here.

 All the same he did nothing.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> They are coming to reunite with their families already working here.


Nonsense

the parent are tossing them across the border and hoping the adults can follow them later

they dont belong in America under any circumstances


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Hahahaha you've jumped the shark, fool


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > They are coming to reunite with their families already working here.
> ...



 Nor do the millions working here but they get to stay.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




More commie lies, we ARE talking about unaccompanied minors crossing the border now. xiden made an exception for them, instead of sending them back under title 42 like Trump was doing.

.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> They are coming to reunite with their families already working here.
> 
> All the same he did nothing.


so why aren't they going to the families?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


poor government security right?


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


here in tennessee, there are hundreds of unused outhouses waiting to be re used


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > They are coming to reunite with their families already working here.
> ...



 They will.


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


ahh, the sweet sensitive liberal...what a species


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 A government that refuses to enforce employment laws.


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the stuttering fuck touches turns to shit.... which is by design obviously. Little girls drowning in the river, children being thrown over the wall, kids in cages made great again, Joe-vid19 and lice infestation at the border..... wow, sometimes we forget how awesome that crayon-eating, window-licking fucktard is.
> ...


quick get old Joe a fresh depends and where in hell is his walker, he is gonna board a plane


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


why haven't they?


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


if libs hate fox so much...why dont they explain who is forcing them to watch it....and if they dont watch, what in hell are they complaining about


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Actually, no, it's not clear what your implication is


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


agreed, why is that?  Money?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


dude, hilarious, I asked him What and only the word what on that same post and he disagreed.  WTF, the dude is insane.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Your obsession with Trump is comical.

He did more to secure the border than any President in history.

Veggie Joe eliminated our Southern border.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



What's particularly moronic about pknopp is how every Democrat solves the wrong problem.

We're fine with non-criminal Mexicans who want to come here to work.  What we don't want are the criminals, the drugs and the ones who go on welfare.

What is pknopp's solution!  Stop the ones ... who want jobs!   Then do nothing about the rest.

A wall at the border and better security solves those problems.  Then we can start letting in the ones who just want jobs.  pknopp knows that, she's just lying that her goal isn't to let the low life in.  Low life vote Democrat ...


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Yes. Greed and the mistaken belief you have to out raise the other side to win.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 You can't argue my position so you have to create a position for me to argue against.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 We are discussing the millions already here and why they come.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



What you said could be taken as to mean multiple things.   Of course given that since it's you the most Democrat one is the one you meant.   But logically, you are a terrible writer


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 It's the same argument every time. I argue to address the businesses drawing them here and you and others make excuses.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No, you are pissing your pants over Trump.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Start insisting on mandatory e-verify and they leave.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



  Stomping your feet solves nothing. Trump is history.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Again, the problems are the criminals, the drugs and the ones who want to go on welfare and NOT work.

Blocking hiring doesn't fix ANY of those.

And even more moronic, we DO want hard workers who aren't criminals and just want jobs and you block them.

Note your solution results in EVERY CASE what we do NOT want to happen.

But note, of course, it's always this way with you.  The people who don't want to work vote Democrat.   You want them.  The people you DO want to work don't, and you don't want them.

What serves the Democrat party is always the key to understanding your arguments


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Sez the clown still pissing his pants over Trump every day.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



AGAIN.  Yes, the PEOPLE WHO WANT JOBS leave.

The people we DON'T WANT stay, they don't care about jobs.

I'd say think about it, but you'd probably seriously hurt yourself trying that and I don't want to be responsible for it


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I guess pknopp was caught talking out of his ass yet again.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



It's incredible.  pknopp thinks DRUG DEALERS, CRIMINALS and WELFARE WHORES are going to leave if we stop illegals from getting JOBS.  My god


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I actually agree with that.  Why is it politicians, either side wants to enforce? Money,  so what's the solution.  I give a shit about their flipping money.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> I guess @pknopp was caught talking out of his ass yet again.


you're gonna get a disagree emoji.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


not me, fk the businesses who give them jobs.  get them out of here I want the blacks to get the jobs.  I would think that'd be a demofk priority, but it isn't.  Seems I care about the blacks more and more than a demofk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Jobs has nothing to do with this thread or story. These are MINORS.

Stop letting jackass leftists move the goalposts


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > All the same it never happened. He did nothing.
> ...


Nobody takes right wingers seriously about Constitutional law.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's happening because Trump did absolutely nothing about why they come.
> ...


Yet, right wingers seem to love their alleged War on Drugs that is not worth wartime tax rates.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> So do the millions working here but they get to stay.


So its all or nothing with you?

we cant solve all the illegal alien problems at once so why bother doing anything?

thats so insane


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> government that refuses to enforce employment laws


You and all the rest of the open borders crowd would cry us a river if government did enforce the laws


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> You can't argue my position so you have to create a position for me to argue against.


Your position is open borders

and that stinks


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 1, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Are you literally retarded?


I can confirm yes.  He is.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> We are discussing the millions already here and shy they come


Thats an old story

and your way of avoiding the crisis on the border right now


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > SC Patriot said:
> ...


That is refreshing to hear. Trump only wanted to be the president of those who voted for him. and he made that clear, unfortunately.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Start insisting on mandatory e-verify and they leave.


Why should a 6 year old child who just got here want to leave?


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > I am dealing  with it. He is my CiC. No where will you see my compliant. But I am amazed at how many people. including you, mention Trump in their posts. You wont see me mentioning Obama in my posts. He was my President. He was my CiC. God bless him and his family. it never mattered if I disagreed with him....and it never mattered if I agreed with him. He was my CiC and I would do whatever her commanded. I did what Trump commanded and I will do what Biden commands.
> ...



Just like Obama and Biden, fucking fascist jackass


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Start insisting on mandatory e-verify and they leave.
> ...


Well according to the leftist retards that 6 year old will leave willingly if he can't find employment


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> That is the dumbest set of bullshit that I have heard. President Chaos did more damage in 4 years than I have seen in my lifetime. Talk about a dementia ladened
> divisive egomaniac? Whew! He is still chugging along and his fanatics eat it for lunch, which indicates that you are in no position to judge another President.


Trump sealed the border. Addlepated Joe Biden has ripped it wide open like tearing a band aid off a fresh
gash and he's invited countless thousands to come on in (creating a jackpot for coyotes, child smugglers
and other bits of human filth that prey on the weak and vulnerable). Is that what you like?

Do you like the way Biden packs children into holding pens like sardines in a tin can?
There is no shortage of stupid asinine comments here but even so yours stands out like a nine year old
girl drowning in the Rio Grande lured into danger by Biden's "come and get it" rhetoric.









						A 9-year-old girl died after drowning during an attempt to cross the Rio Grande River to the US with her family
					

The family of three was discovered unconscious by border agents who were only able to save the mother and another child who is three years old.




					www.insider.com
				




How do you measure "damage", genius? Surely not the way rational people do.
Drop dead!


----------



## SC Patriot (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Still talking about Trump.
Gonna be a long 4 years.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Jobs has nothing to do with this thread or story. These are MINORS.
> 
> Stop letting jackass leftists move the goalposts


The discussion was getting the kids to the supposed families here.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > That is the dumbest set of bullshit that I have heard. President Chaos did more damage in 4 years than I have seen in my lifetime. Talk about a dementia ladened
> ...


Infecting our country


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > SC Patriot said:
> ...


Hopefully, Trump will disappear and our country will heal.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 They don't get welfare so go cry your lies elsewhere.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



 If the jobs end that addresses the overwhelming vast majority. That makes addressing the remaining small percentage far easier.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If the jobs end that addresses the overwhelming vast majority.


You are just kidding yourself


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 But as long as we continue to re-elect them they do not care what you care about.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I would think that also...........I would think it would be a priority of both parties but it obviously is not.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So do the millions working here but they get to stay.
> ...



 Passing mandatory e-verify would have taken a week.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> But as long as we continue to re-elect them they do not care what you care about.


We had a president that wanted to fix the problem but you rejected him


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > government that refuses to enforce employment laws
> ...



 You are the one arguing to not. I wouldn't be crying, business would. They would have an absolute fit and you know that.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > That is the dumbest set of bullshit that I have heard. President Chaos did more damage in 4 years than I have seen in my lifetime. Talk about a dementia ladened
> ...


Trump sealed the border with a bandaid. Immigrants, human trafficking by Cartel, 
drugs all entered unfettered.
No, I do not like the holding pens and that will be corrected. I didn't like the holding pens or children being forcibly being taken from their parents during the Trump era either. Of course, that was ok with you since you are a Trump fanatic. Biden is at
least going to correct it. I wonder how many died crossing the river during Trump? 
I measure damage by the divisive way Trump governed, resulting in the insurrection of Jan 6, so don't tell me to drop dead. Just pay attention.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You parrot this over and over again as if you have data yet you offer no statistics....So show us; what percentage of illegals come for the jobs cleaning shitters and what percentage come for all the free shit?


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Of course, I watch virtually all major tv stations, even Fox at times. That ok with you?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Actually, the more demofks threaten illegals with deportation if they don’t vote for them, and as the numbers increase the demofks get more wins! I agree


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Would Mexifornia, NV, NM, AZ, Loon York and all the other states full of the filthy cockroaches embrace your brilliant idea?


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Fucking liar.  You forgot you're not a Democrat ... again ...   Free education, free healthcare, food stamps, ...  They get welfare out the wazoo.

Note you ignored completely all the criminals and drugs you want to let in who obviously don't give a shit about eVerify ...


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



LOL, you forgot you're not a Democrat again.

That's just a lie.  You completely made it up.  According to homeland security, 23% of Federal prisoners alone are illegal aliens.   Note that specifically does not include legal immigrants.

And again, not on welfare, you just lie, Democrat


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



She also doesn't care at all about sex and slave traffickers, child abduction and molestation, drugs or any of the other crimes that come in.

pknopp is all hail Democrats.  Any price ...


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I've posted that there is very little in benefits available for illegals many times.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Grow up.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I've posted that there is very little in benefits available for illegals many times


How do they survive?


----------



## excalibur (Apr 1, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> How else are you gonna get the kids out of cages?



Biden cages. FTFY


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I’m 65, you?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted that there is very little in benefits available for illegals many times
> ...



 They work. What have we been discussing?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I quit with the juvenile name calling around the age of 12.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


And yet you just did that, odd


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


President Chaos has convinced his fanatics that immigrants survive only by being on welfare. Work for a living? Naah. Actually, they are better workers than their lazy American counterparts, for the most part.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I described your actions.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> President Chaos has convinced his fanatics that immigrants survive only by being on welfare. Work for a living? Naah. Actually, they are better workers than their lazy American counterparts, for the most part


Where do they room , sleep and eat ahead of that job?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I disagree. They are simply willing to work for less than a legal wage.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


That’s what a juvenile does, and you admit it


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > President Chaos has convinced his fanatics that immigrants survive only by being on welfare. Work for a living? Naah. Actually, they are better workers than their lazy American counterparts, for the most part
> ...


There is lodging available for rent just like in Florida where I lived. They are definitely workers. No doubt.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I am not so sure about that, but they do work for real money and that is the issue.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You've posted many things with "because I said so" validating your OPINION. 
Are you saying illegals don't come for free childbirth, to have Americans fund their money trees / children, for stolen citizenships, the free education, the free healthcare, the EBT card, the subsidized housing, the free taxpayer cash?
You have data that shows they come for that awesome job cleaning shitters? 
How about you Bobob can you enlighten us beyond "because I think so"?








						Cutting welfare to illegal aliens would pay for Trump’s wall
					

Mexico won’t have to pay for the wall, after all. US taxpayers won’t have to pick up the tab, either. The controversial barrier, rather, will cover its own cost just by closing the border to illega…




					nypost.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Where’s the funding from?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Actually they steal jobs at lower wages from american citizens


----------



## pknopp (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



 I've posted it many times and You've read it.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.



Ya, I agree - that is pretty crappy.  How can they expect a couple with 4 foster kids to find alternative living arrangements during a pandemic?  Shouldn't they be concerned about the well being of the foster kids?









						Foster Parents Forced to Break Up Family after Non-Profit Takes Home to Accommodate Migrant Children
					

A foster family in Washington state was told to vacate their home by the non-profit organization that provided it, in order to make space for housing unaccompanied migrant children. Friends of Youth, a non-profit that provides services to homeless and foster children, told Edmundo Serena Sanchez...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


"Are you saying illegals don't come for free childbirth, to have Americans fund their money trees / children, for stolen citizenships, the free education, the free healthcare, the EBT card, the subsidized housing, the free taxpayer cash?"


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


How about you, broke loser? Can you enlighten us as to when I said "because I think so?"


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


It’s what demofks do to citizens


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He said that, he asked for evidence


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Actually, American citizens won't take those jobs or are lazy as hell while on the job.
In my view, management would prefer a worker who works and not someone who jerks and whies and meows for more money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the stuttering fuck touches turns to shit.... which is by design obviously. Little girls drowning in the river, children being thrown over the wall, kids in cages made great again, Joe-vid19 and lice infestation at the border..... wow, sometimes we forget how awesome that crayon-eating, window-licking fucktard is.
> ...


You are one lying stupid fuck.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Actually, American citizens won't take those jobs or are lazy as hell while on the job.
> In my view, management would prefer a worker who works and not someone who jerks and whies and meows for more money


Actually, they steal the job for less money. Guess who that helps?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


That’s an understatement


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


So in short,you have nothing.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, American citizens won't take those jobs or are lazy as hell while on the job.
> ...


Uh..... no they don't steal anything. They are simply better workers and perform better than their American counterparts. Americans are simply lazy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The election damage is more than enough, for starters so shut the hell up.
> ...


 And only liars won’t accept that fact and the thing is many that agree with you like myself are people the same as me who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same. The only trump supporters that are not objective I know of is political chic and mudwhistle who ignore facts that both parties have always been corrupt and one in the same insisting you can’t go wrong if you vote gop,they are as closed minded as the dem supporters here who can’t accept reality the dems have been infiltrated by terrorists.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



How dare those decent real American folks working above-board have standards, expect conditions and a decent wage...WHAT GREEDY BASTARDS!
hahaha..there it is again folks...The Left telling us we need 21st century slaves...the wetback is definitely their new negro.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


He got his ass handed to him on a platter by you.   You are so much right about gas prices,under Trump I was only paying $20.00 to $25.00 for a full tank,yesterday I had to pay $38.00 fuvking dollars for it to get full.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > liarintheWH said:
> ...


Indeed we do not have the facts he wants to hear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > It has more to do with the agency. But, ya, another game of the Dems not thinking shit through. Again.
> ...


Indeed,it’s only the rare breed like Ron Paul where you can find a politician who is not a criminal,Desantis of Florida and Noem of SD appear to be patriotic and not corrupt.


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 1, 2021)

> How dare those decent real American folks working above-board have standards, expect conditions and a decent wage...WHAT GREEDY BASTARDS!
> hahaha..there it is again folks...The Left telling us we need 21st century slaves...the wetback is definitely their new negro.


You are actually our new negro. Welcome aboard!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


What makes them better?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It is a kkkers prerogative to have slaves!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


They want fair pay to do them. An illegal will do it for far less, illegally. It will never be legal. You can say whatever you want it is not legal.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And only liars won’t accept that fact and the thing is many that agree with you like myself are people the same as me who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same. The only trump supporters that are not objective I know of is political chic and mudwhistle who ignore facts that both parties have always been corrupt and one in the same insisting you can’t go wrong if you vote gop,they are as closed minded as the dem supporters here who can’t accept reality the dems have been infiltrated by terrorists.



I always try to be objective, but I also know that I am biased in many ways, everyone is. There is definitely corruption in both parties, but I have to say I could never vote for someone who supports some of the things democrats do.

Also have to say Political Chic is one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Mustang (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



You can't get kicked out of your home if you own it, and you're current on your mortgage payments.

Now, if you do NOT own your home, and you don't have a lease beyond a month to month basis, you can be required to move by the lawful owner with nothing more than a 30 day notice.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yeah, what you post is always 100% BULLSHIT.





__





						Illegal Immigration a $113 Billion a Year Drain on U.S. Taxpayers | Federation for American Immigration Reform
					






					www.fairus.org


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Still waiting for your link pknopp 

I guess we can conclude you admit you are  a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


pknopp never has a link.  He posts the same lie several times and when you call him out he says 'I have posted on that several times"


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


See.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

Mustang said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Hey Mustang why don't you read the OP and get an education on what this thread is about before jumping with all five thumbs to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeU said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And only liars won’t accept that fact and the thing is many that agree with you like myself are people the same as me who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same. The only trump supporters that are not objective I know of is political chic and mudwhistle who ignore facts that both parties have always been corrupt and one in the same insisting you can’t go wrong if you vote gop,they are as closed minded as the dem supporters here who can’t accept reality the dems have been infiltrated by terrorists.
> ...


That’s because you have only seen her on the subjects of the virus hoax and the vote fraud election where she actually is objective and goes by facts.you are too new to not see her past history going back to 2008 where she makes all these threads and babbles on about crap how the dems are to blame for everything and you can’t go wrong voting gop blah blah blah always saying Obama was the most corrupt president ever ignoring thst he was a clone of bush and only contiuned what he started and saying crap thst Reagan was the best potus of the 20th century ignoring all the facts many posters have said to her that he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and ignoring how the clintons and bush’s have been long time pals sense the 1980s how both were in favor of nafta and ignoring and running off when you prove how evil bush was and refusing to admit that the bush’s and Romney’s and other corrupt gops hate trump and voted fir Biden because trump is not part of the corrupt two party system,you just don’t know her history and the real political chic being fairly new here,she is an embarrassment to trump supporters refusing to admit bush is an evil monster and as much a mass murderer as Obama or face reality Reagan was a warmonger and mass murdererer as well,that’s common with half of Americans on Reagan though so that’s forgiveable,what is not firgiveavle is ignoring bushand Obama are two peas in a pod and the best of buddies.same with Clinton and bush.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...



Did you not see the guy directly involved and getting run out of his home speaking about it in the video?

This is not a Fox News spin, this is testimony directly from the people involved. If this had been a CNN interview he would have said the same goddamn thing.

Put your hatred for Fox aside for the moment and listen to what_ the person who was actually there_ has to say about it.

Jesus.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know how things work in Washington State, and say what you will about the screwed-up condition of the State of Illinois in general, but...

In Illinois...

Each such child is legally considered a Ward of the State...

Each has a(n Illinois Dept of Child and Family Services [DCFS]) court -appointed G(uardian) A(t) L(aw)...

Each child welfare agency or each nonprofit agency sub-program with a child welfare focus is obliged to report any change in status to the GAL...

It is the responsibility of the GAL to immediately intervene in cases of impending homelessness and to resume physical custody of the child...

It is the responsibility of the GAL to oversee the shelter and care of the child until a subsequent foster care placement can be accomplished...

I can see the Foster Father being obliged to leave, given that he's an agency employee and that the agency is closing down his program, however...

If the reports on Faux (always doubtful) are true that the children are ALSO being displaced, then why isn't the State of Washington intervening for them?

Agency profits or no... grant money or new contracts or no... aren't they obliged to hand the kids back to the State of Washington safely and securely?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


He’s a demofk, that’s rhetorical


----------



## badger2 (Apr 1, 2021)

We think Mustang’s post is relevant to this thread, because of the concept of ownership. Most renters do not have the opportunity to vet their landlords. This one is psycho. The consequential trauma and deterritorialization will have lasting effects. Paradoxically, the concept of home ownership is profoundly American, so this example is topsy-turvy schizophrenia.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 1, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> what is not firgiveavle is ignoring bushand Obama are two peas in a pod and the best of buddies.same with Clinton and bush.


100% agree here, Bush was a huge disappointment for me. But, if my choice was Bush or Obama, it would be Bush hands down.

As far as PC goes though, it's hard to agree with ANYONE 100% of the time.

My father once told me........ "Son, if you agreed with me on everything, I'd wonder if you were listening."  He was as honest of a man as I've ever known.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 1, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Trump sealed the border with a bandaid. Immigrants, human trafficking by Cartel,
> drugs all entered unfettered.
> No, I do not like the holding pens and that will be corrected. I didn't like the holding pens or children being forcibly being taken from their parents during the Trump era either. Of course, that was ok with you since you are a Trump fanatic. Biden is at
> least going to correct it. I wonder how many died crossing the river during Trump?
> I measure damage by the divisive way Trump governed, resulting in the insurrection of Jan 6, so don't tell me to drop dead. Just pay attention.





Bobob said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Easy to shoot your mouth off.
Not easy at all to prove and document. 



> No, I do not like the holding pens and that will be corrected.


What makes you believe that? Do you also believe in the Easter bunny?


> I didn't like the holding pens or children being forcibly being taken from their parents during the Trump era either. Of course, that was ok with you since you are a Trump fanatic.


You can thank
the Obama era ACLU for policy that separated children and adults at border holding facilities.
Would you put a car jacker's children jail with him?  Why would you expect the border to be
different?  When was the last time you actually thought about what you post?




> Biden is at
> least going to correct it. I wonder how many died crossing the river during Trump?


Just the way he corrected holding children in cages? 
You are free to imagine anything you want and free to document all the people that drowned
while swimming across the Rio Grande in the prior four years.



> I measure damage by the divisive way Trump governed, resulting in the insurrection of Jan 6, so don't tell me to drop dead. Just pay attention.


Sure. Trump was the only divisive figure in America by your standards because he wouldn't
stand still and let the government within a government railroad him out of office.
What a horrible unreasonable man...right?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



That doesn't dispute what I said. I never said they cost us nothing. I said they do NOT qualify for welfare. They do not.

 What they cost us is more corporate welfare.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> There is another side to this story, and it isn't the side that you are propagandizing.
> I would like to hear it from the other side directly and not from your slanted version. Typical Fox News--anything to be contrarian.



Yes there is another side to this - 

*Rantz: Seattle-area group boots foster family, teens for migrants from border*

Rantz: Seattle-area group boots foster family, teens for migrants from border


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 2, 2021)

Eye eye eye --- this thread has gone all over the place!


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 2, 2021)

So about the idiots who kicked the family out:


Friends of Youth - Washington State non-profit organization providing programs and services for youth and their families

Friends of Youth?


right


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I said they do NOT qualify for welfare.


They do qualify for welfare if they can produce even one anchor baby thats born in an American hospital at taxpayer expense


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 2, 2021)

Just a link.

Foster Parents Say They Were Forced to Break Up Family after Non-Profit Took Home to Accommodate Migrant Children | National Review


FTR three of the children have been placed in other foster care homes.

The fourth child ran away and hasn't been located yet.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sealed the border with a bandaid. Immigrants, human trafficking by Cartel,
> ...


The Obama era separated children from parents that were criminals because
criminals go to jail. I never said that Trump was the ONLY divisive figure, but he sure wasn't divisive by your standards, yes? The American people refused to stand still and refused to let this ogre usurp our democracy. He lost the election and you can call it "railroaded" if that makes you feel better. He has been horrible and unreasonable all his adult life, and if you did your research on the guy, you might see things differently than you do.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


LOLOL .No wonder. i really pity you gong through life with that thinking. you deserve slaving for a boss...lol


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


What he said needs to be corroborated. I stand corrected since it was corroborated.   His landlord has rights also and another home should have been found for him.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They want more pay to do less work. Not all, but enough of them, unfortunately.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Oh if that would be true.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> American citizens won't take those jobs or are lazy as hell while on the job.
> In my view, management would prefer a worker who works and not someone who jerks and whies and meows for more money.


The welfare system is to blame

government is paying Americans not to work


----------



## DBA (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Your taxes ain't going anywhere unless you make $400,000.



I can’t believe people still believe this nonsense.  Have you heard his other proposals? You know, raising the capital gains taxes and eliminating the step up basis one gets when inheriting property? These are just a couple of things that cost essentially everyone more at some point.  Don’t be a sheep.


----------



## DBA (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



You can thank Democrats for that.  Over-paying Union workers and burger flippers is their thing.  Americans are spoiled because of Democratic entitlement policies. Someone from an impoverished country comes here and is thinking these people want $15/hr (30k/yr)to run a cash register or to man the tilt-a-wheel at the county fair?  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > There is another side to this story, and it isn't the side that you are propagandizing.
> ...


That's an interesting line.: Caldier says she’s trying to bring legislation to Olympia to deliver better funding to local foster care families. But she said *private social service entities fought against the bill.  *

But, it's still the same information.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Kondor3 said:


> I don't know how things work in Washington State, and say what you will about the screwed-up condition of the State of Illinois in general, but...
> 
> In Illinois...
> 
> ...


GALs are traditionally used for divorce cases. Some states the kids have their own attorney. It depends on the state.  The state intervenes but they can't tell anyone about it because they are minors.  

If the reports on Faux.............give it a rest.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



_The group removed Edmundo Serena Sanchez, his wife, and their four teenage foster kids from the home. FOY is turning the residence into a group home for migrant children. *FOY says on a FAQ page that they made the decision to evict once more than $400,000 in federal funding* was awarded for six months of the new program’s operation._

States, cities, etc, should not be farming out social services, including jails, to the lowest bidder. 
They lose track of stuff...


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


I saw that.   It's all about their visions.  Ever notice how lower class people have "visions" and we call those psychotic breaks? Upper class people have "visions" and those are a change in goals.  Now they appear eerily similar. 

Or the highest bidder.  This is why services should not be privatized. Not jail. Not prison. 

I liked their statement about discussing different options for maintaining the kids in placement.  They probably did discuss options but did so knowing in advance they weren't really options.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Good to see you admit it's all about wage suppression. Understand that this is why you are laughed at when a Democrat says anything about supporting labor, or families, or jobs or anything really.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Kondor3’s post means that the State of Illinois has responsibility of knowing the housing status of the children. How can it not also be so in Washington? Badger is working towards a system of structure ownership for people here in Wisconsin, though it’s for responsible adults, is only for hours during the day, and it does not have the infrastructure for raising kids. Nonetheless, across the board, Americans should have housing first, not Mexican immigrants due to Biden administration promiscuity. That can only degrade the environment, because it degrades the American citizen first.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Post #279. They do know the housing status in Washington.  But, they are prevented from discussing it on television.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I said they do NOT qualify for welfare.
> ...



 No, the kid qualifies BUT no one can live on just what a kid qualifies for.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

DBA said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Some get millions and that's great. Some want to be able to pay their bills after working 40 hours and that is somehow bad.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

#260: “What they cost us is more corporate welfare.” Please give us your definition of corporate welfare. There’s pathology here, we just want to make sure the reader understands fundamental concepts before we expose the church-and-state violence of the catholic-CIA puppet now in the White House.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


And some lally-gag their way through the day awaiting their paycheck so that they can go to the local pub for some buds.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> #260: “What they cost us is more corporate welfare.” Please give us your definition of corporate welfare. There’s pathology here, we just want to make sure the reader understands fundamental concepts before we expose the church-and-state violence of the catholic-CIA puppet now in the White House.


Well, we did have a "born again Christian" lap-dog puppet show in the White House.
You know them "born agains", yes? Get salvation and then go and do the dirty all over again until the next salvation.  Very honorable


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



 Which is irrelevant to the fact that so many are working 40 hours and can't pay their bills.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

#280: Amongst the pathologies to expose is the fact that the landlord-pimp is always already immune to tenant vetting.

#285: Thanks for the reply. We’ll broaden our critique, then, to include both the current and the penultimate presidents.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Horsedidly squat. It is not about wage suppression by Dems. When the wages start coming out of your pocket, you might have a different view on value for your money. The wage payor will certainly analyze the work ethic of his/her employees.
Employers have no difficulty paying more for a hard-working employee.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

#287: “When the money is coming out of your pocket, you have a different viewpoint.” Yes, OP’s Washington example should have been spending at least a few hours each night after work constructing the domecile to eventually wrest away from the rent pimp any opportunist violence, such as new arrivals from the Mexican border, akin to blm opportunist destruction.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Bullshit.  You're suppressing wages. You're a neoliberal not a liberal.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


And you are ignorant and inexperienced.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Oh, no.  I see you exactly for what you are.  You just don't like it.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> #287: “When the money is coming out of your pocket, you have a different viewpoint.” Yes, OP’s Washington example should have been spending at least a few hours each night after work constructing the domecile to eventually wrest away from the rent pimp any opportunist violence, such as new arrivals from the Mexican border, akin to blm opportunist destruction.


The landlord has the right to use his/her property as they see fit. I think that the landlord should help this tenant find suitable housing.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Unfortunately, you don't see much of anything because you have a working-class mentality. Try owning and then we talk.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Unfortunately, you don't see much of anything because you have a working-class mentality. Try owning and then we talk.



LOL.  What a fucking piece of shit you are.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Horsedidly squat. It is not about wage suppression by Dems. When the wages start coming out of your pocket, you might have a different view on value for your money. The wage payor will certainly analyze the work ethic of his/her employees.
> Employers have no difficulty paying more for a hard-working employee.


not if an illegal will do the job at a cheaper salary, and the government turns their head on illegal aliens.  You just made our point, thank


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Unfortunately, you don't see much of anything because you have a working-class mentality. Try owning and then we talk.


WTF does that mean?  was that your hail mary?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> The landlord has the right to use his/her property as they see fit. I think that the landlord should help this tenant find suitable housing.


we're in a pandemic and that is currently against the law.  thanks.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, you don't see much of anything because you have a working-class mentality. Try owning and then we talk.
> ...


That means that you see things from a working-class viewpoint, rather than from a management viewpoint.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Frank, what does that make them?  Lally-gaggers.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The landlord has the right to use his/her property as they see fit. I think that the landlord should help this tenant find suitable housing.
> ...


You are welcome. When is the landlord being arrested?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


so?  explain your post, what is it that owning changes?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


great question!  why aren't they?


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



It means that you are desperately trying to make yourself feel better about the shit you actually believe.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


that's why many live in the same single family structure against the law, that again, no one enforces.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Naw, he's very disturbed, nothing will ever make him feel better.  He can't even explain how he feels.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


He's disturbing.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It changes your view when the payroll is coming out of your pocket, rather than from somebody else's pocket.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> No, the kid qualifies BUT no one can live on just what a kid qualifies for.


The kid qualifies and the money goes to an adult

in many cases welfare is as much as they were getting in their previous country

And far more than they deserve


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


All we need now is the damn confession that the last election had nothing to do with the allegations of "racism" and everything to do with "management".  But, you used it as an available tool.


We don't really need a confession but it would be brilliant on your part.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why many live in the same single family structure against the law, that again, no one enforces.


And libs love it cause they see future democrat voters


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No desperation, just an observation. If you haven't been there, how can you understand another viewpoint? That is what I am referring to.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > why many live in the same single family structure against the law, that again, no one enforces.
> ...


Hispanics overwhelmingly voted for Trump in Florida.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Ah, you're so fucking enlightened. Peachy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Hispanics overwhelmingly voted for Trump in Florida.


These shoeless mexicans surging across the border will vote democrat


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That is apples and oranges, yes? However, you go ahead and interpret it any way you are able. The election?


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You are not a liberal. You are a neoliberal.  I'm glad we got that out of the way.  You support illegal aliens to suppress wages.

And that's it.  It's a fact. Not an interpretation.


And that makes you a piece of shit.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Hispanics overwhelmingly voted for Trump in Florida.
> ...


That is what they said about the Hispanics in Florida, many of whom were shoeless
and surging. Maybe the Trump fanatics should woo them instead of denigrating them, yes?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



 A vast generalization. The hard working Burger King employee is making the same money as every other employee.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make 'em drink.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You're all done.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 You can't do anything to obstruct the work flow.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > No, the kid qualifies BUT no one can live on just what a kid qualifies for.
> ...



 It might be what they make in another country but it's not enough to live on.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Maybe the Trump fanatics should woo them instead of denigrating them, yes?


Why allow them to be here in the first place?

America does not need them since we have an abundance of poor people already


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> might be what they make in another country but it's not enough to live on.


Its more than they deserve


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Disir said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


he thinks he's important, and that makes him funny.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > might be what they make in another country but it's not enough to live on.
> ...



 End the corporate welfare. I'm good with that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the Trump fanatics should woo them instead of denigrating them, yes?
> ...


that's far too logical.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


what is the corporate welfare you mention?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 The taxpayers spend billions on welfare to cover the low wages many get.

 If a minor is getting food stamps the government knows the status of the parents. So we provide food stamps to keep the employers workers fed because they will not pay them a wage that is enough to live on.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He's definitely high-larry-us.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> End the corporate welfare.


Define corporate welfare


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> taxpayers spend billions on welfare to cover the low wages many get.


He’s calling the LBJ war on poverty welfare system corporate welfare

and I’m totally fine putting an end to the whole system

no money for able bodied adults, period


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > taxpayers spend billions on welfare to cover the low wages many get.
> ...



 If pay isn't enough to live on, you better keep your stuff locked up.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> The Obama era separated children from parents that were criminals because
> criminals go to jail.


Now that you understand why children don't share jail cells with their parents
maybe you'll stop bitching about Trump "tearing families apart".



> I never said that Trump was the ONLY divisive figure, but he sure wasn't divisive by your standards, yes?


Bush was divisive. Clinton was very divisive. Obama was divisive.
None of those presidents faced a four year long campaign to illegally remove them from office. Trump's sin (his blunt politically incorrect personality notwithstanding) was fighting back against the government within
a government. 



> The American people refused to stand still and refused to let this ogre usurp our democracy.


Demonstrate how Trump trampled on our constitution. How was our democracy "usurped" other than having
significant government agencies collude to remove Trump from his office?



> He lost the election and you can call it "railroaded" if that makes you feel better.


It makes me feel like the record is being corrected.  The usurpation is still being corrected in our
courts and state legislatures are moving to plug up the gaping holes that were exploited in 2020.



> He has been horrible and unreasonable all his adult life, and if you did your research on the guy, you might see things differently than you do.


Difficult contentious personality....great in the things he did for the nation.
He sealed the border, made us energy independent finally (and Senile Joe Biden promptly put us
back under the thumbs of oil producers again). He placed tariffs on China and Russia.
And there are many lists from which you can get a more complete picture. 

The record is clear even if it irritates you.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If pay isn't enough to live on, you better keep your stuff locked up.


If we dont flood the job market with hungry illegal aliens employers will pay more

But it would help if we stop giving welfare to able bodied citizens so they move to the private sector faster


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

We’re finally seeing some vestige of the definition of corporate welfare on this thread after several complain. The corporation we wish to address is the capitalist one, and that is the one that links to religion and its puppetry.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If pay isn't enough to live on, you better keep your stuff locked up.
> ...


BTW, that scenario is much more costly to the public.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> BTW, that scenario is much more costly to the public.



turning parts of America into a central America slum is costly


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

That’s the dem-marxist agenda: get private quickly and lost in the crowd. Dem apathy while cities burned and looted, with few of the marauding blm-antifa baboons actually identified.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, that scenario is much more costly to the public.
> ...


in soooo many ways.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes it does.  It proves you are full of shit.

Welfare benefits are outlined beginning on page 26 of the report, and total almost $5 BILLION per year.

Now, go get educated and come back with some more dumbass spin.

GO!


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If pay isn't enough to live on, you better keep your stuff locked up.
> ...



   Those working full time are at times still below the poverty line.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Yes it does. It proves you are full of shit.
> 
> Welfare benefits are outlined beginning on page 26 of the report, and total almost $5 BILLION per year.
> 
> ...


That's what this dude does, I truly believe he posts only his hurt feelings.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


and? thanks for the update that you think we didn't know.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Those working full time are at times still below the poverty line.


Sure

Because there are more illegal aliens than jobs

which drives wages down due to the law of supply and demand


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 And still the complaints.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Those working full time are at times still below the poverty line.
> ...



 And you defend those who will not address that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Those working full time are at times still below the poverty line.
> ...


To be fair to the dude, he isn't for illegals getting the jobs, he wants the business laws enforced like me.  Not sure why he goes off on these tangents.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

Veggie Joe is throwing American foster children into the streets to make room for his China Flu infested illegals because his kiddie prisons are overflowing.

What a disgusting POS he is.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


you act like no one knows that.  the issue is ending illegal hires.  You're all over that, stay there and let's work to get that resolved.  I'm all over that with you.  But please stop punishing normal folks for the government failures.  And that's what that post is intended to do.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> you defend those who will not address that.


So do you by opposing the wall


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> be fair to the dude, he isn't for illegals getting the jobs, he wants the business laws enforced like me. Not sure why he goes off on these tangents.


I think he’s a liberal democrat socialist pretending to be against illegal aliens

most libs want to bring in as many foreigners as possible either legally or illegally


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I'm not sure how you would know that exactly.  How do you know he supports the government?


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2021)

*"Hey, lets vote for this Joe Dufus guy so he can let millions of Illegals flood into the country and sign up for welfare.  What could possibly go wrong?"*


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 It's not a tangent. It's all intertwined.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



There obviously is no working to get it solved. People's politics are far more important to them than actually addressing problems.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sometimes pknopp complains that the politicians have no intension of ending the flood of illgals

which is true

but when trump was president and was trying to move mountains to build the wall libs like pknopp were against that

so I think he’s lying about wanting to stop the flood


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > you defend those who will not address that.
> ...



 The wall is nothing more then an excuse for not enforcing employment laws. The wall.will take decades. Enforcing employment laws can be done now. People will still come with a wall. You can not wall in the country. If the jobs aren't here they do not come.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 I said he defends those who do not enforce out employment laws . We have had many of these discussions.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


you don't know that.  do you?  if so, how so?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 It was all an excuse for not actually addressing the actual issue.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I explained how.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


that wasn't a president's, that's congressional reps to enforce the laws from the FBI and DOJ.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


dude, stop doing that, it's so fking boring.  you have no fking idea his political views other than he isn't a demofk.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


*The wall is nothing more then an excuse for not enforcing employment laws. *

Those in charge of securing the border say you are full of shit.  So they agree with 99.99% of anyone who has every seen anything you post.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


pknopp conveniently ignores it when his bullshit is exposed.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> That’s the dem-marxist agenda: get private quickly and lost in the crowd. Dem apathy while cities burned and looted, with few of the marauding blm-antifa baboons actually identified.





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama era separated children from parents that were criminals because
> ...


Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.
Bush, Clinton, and Obama were not divisive. Trump is belligerent and knows 
nothing about governing.
There was no 4 yr effort to legally or illegally remove Trump from office. There 
was an effort to hold him responsible for his lying and bad behavior. He brought this on himself with his "fake news" rhetoric instead of facing the issues.
Trump's sin was being in it for the money and control of people, which he needed for his huge ego. The "fight" against the government existed so that he could have people serve who swore loyalty only to him instead of the American people.
Trump usurped our democracy by having significant government agencies investigate his opponents for non-existent crimes so that he could have them jailed. Barr was put in charge of this exercise and he quit when Trump went too far.

The gaping holes were those holes that encouraged people of color to vote, and those holes are being closed by the states and not the courts---they will certainly be involved in this gross miscarriage of justice.

Chaotic Trump did not seal the border with his wall in spite of what he tells you. Biden is allowing children to come in and is in process of straightening the overflow out. He has not allowed adults in.
Chaotic old Trump did help in the energy department at the cost of the environment and your health.  We were still under the thumbs of the oil producers
as gasoline prices are rising.
Chaotic Trump did place tariffs on China and our allies and made an enemy instead of an economic adversary, with his belligerent and bullish behavior. He never considered the unintended consequences of his actions as he makes decisions based on his "gut". Our allies have made trade deals with China and China is now more involved in their economies. There are diplomatic ways to make a point, and then there is Trump's chaotic way which creates animosity. Oh, our prices for imported goods are going up dramatically and Trump fanatics are complaining.
The lists of Chaotic Trump's "achievements" are indeed troubling.
Trump's crowning "achievement" was the insurrection of our Capitol, the
death of 7 people, and the injuries to the police. Of course, Trump describes the insurrection as a lovefest between the police and the criminals. What a guy!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.


LINK


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Chaotic Trump did not seal the border with his wall in spite of what he tells you. Biden is allowing children to come in and is in process of straightening the overflow out. He has not allowed adults in.


sure he did, otherwise pedojoe wouldn't have had to take the measures he did.  you're just confused as always.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.
> ...


This is old news and has been discussed ad nausea on this site.

*Trump administration family separation policy - Wikipedia

*

https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Trump_administration...
The _Trump_ administration _family_ separation policy _was_ an aspect of US President _Donald_ ... It _was_ officially adopted across the entire US–Mexico _border_ from April 2018 until June 2018. ... the policy _did_ not include measures to reunite the _families_ that it had _separated_, ... Nobody has had the political courage to _take_ care of it.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Chaotic Trump did not seal the border with his wall in spite of what he tells you. Biden is allowing children to come in and is in process of straightening the overflow out. He has not allowed adults in.
> ...


No, Chaotic Trump did not seal the border. They still came over--look it up. There were other ways and places to get in.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


why did xiden need make a change then?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 2, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


The thread premise is a lie.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 2, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...



No it's not

Watches Jones scamper off ....again


----------



## Bobob (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


President Biden is allowing children to come in, and only children for humanitarian reasons, due to the squalor, crime, covid, drug problem, human trafficking problem on the other side. Hopefully, the parents will go home now that their children are in good hands. The covid can be dealt with in an organized fashion. I do not believe that President Biden realized how many young people were piled up on the other side, and Chaotic Trump didn't care.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The wall is nothing more then an excuse for not enforcing employment laws.


Actually its the other way around

opposing the wall is your way of keeping the border open

which I think is what you really want


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 Congress doesn't enforce the law or whatever you are rambling about.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 So ignore it. No one forces you to reply. I do know his political views though.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.


Trump had a handle on it

he was sending the whole family together back to mexico the same day they got here


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 It's an excuse. If the jobs aren't here there is very little to enforce and border patrols job becomes far easier.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If the jobs aren't here there is very little to enforce and border patrols job becomes far easier.


Which is a lie since human traffickers are tossing infants over the wall who cant possibly find jobs and work


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The wall is nothing more then an excuse for not enforcing employment laws.
> ...



 Our borders will always be open. There is NO possible way to close our borders. But you know this.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.
> ...



 The ones who came through the gates. The thousands and thousands who do not still came for the jobs.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If the jobs aren't here there is very little to enforce and border patrols job becomes far easier.
> ...



 Nor can they survive here on their own. But as I've noted, excuse after excuse for not addressing the big issue.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Our borders will always be open.


They dont have to be

you and the other open border libs were panicked that trump was actually doing what he said he would do


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The ones who came through the gates.


What are you babbling about?

only people with visas come through the gates


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Our borders will always be open.
> ...



 There are thousands of miles of borders that there will never be a wall.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> President Biden is allowing children to come in, and only children for humanitarian reasons, due to the squalor, crime, covid, drug problem, human trafficking problem on the other side. Hopefully, the parents will go home now that their children are in good hands. The covid can be dealt with in an organized fashion. I do not believe that President Biden realized how many young people were piled up on the other side, and Chaotic Trump didn't care


I have no idea what you just said.  That’s all over the place, tds set in I can tell


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Nor trucks full of illegals


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 It's no better to have ship fulls.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 2, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


It is a lie, like the OP you're a liar..


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> There are thousands of miles of borders that there will never be a wall.


We dont need a wall along many areas

but it does require electronic monitoring


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > There are thousands of miles of borders that there will never be a wall.
> ...



 LOL......and the people are long gone by time anyone checks it out.


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes, you do lie and you keep forgetting you're not a Democrat.

Free education, free medical care/clogging emergency rooms, food stamps, child welfare, not much, huh?  Fucking liar


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 2, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What's the lie, panty boy?

Watches the coward run away

It's you, ya dumbed down jackass and we all know it


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Thinks you've posted:

1)  We should get rid of the good ones who want to actually work and do nothing about criminals, drugs, child abductors and molesters, slavery, sex slavery or any other crime

2)  You are lying that they don't get free shit when I keep pointing out that you are lying.   Free education, healthcare, food stamps, child welfare, emergency rooms, ...

You're really a disgusting, lying piece of garbage when your positions are posted as I just did and you just keep saying kick out (only) the good ones who want to work.  That is the Democrat way


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



You're totally right.  I see pknopp say over and over what she posted, but never see her actually post anything to back up her crap.

She says free schools, healthcare, foot stamps, child welfare, and all the other government  services is barely anything.   She's full of shit


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Another of your lies.   The children do qualify for welfare, and they use all that money to support the family.

That's what you do, you lie, lie and lie


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

#376: it’s not a U.S. President’s responsibility to take care of Mexican children when American children are into the second year of the Chinese communist virus siege and Mexico has vaccine. This only proves that pospotus JoeXi is a promiscuous democrat-whore. Trump’s family separation policy can’t be used as a valid argument when catholic-puppet Biden uses kids as a shield for illegal immigration and simultaneous bolstering of catholic protection-racket congregation numbers. For both presidents, it will have been a classic Jeffersonian church-and-state pathology and violence. On the north-south axis, the capitalist axis, religion meets the corporation, a meeting which has happened before, in America.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No. The wall is for securing the border.

Claiming it is an excuse for not enforcing employment laws makes you look like  a raving lunatic.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Sure there is.  It could be done in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 2, 2021)

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


I have already pointed out to pknopp the exact pages of the report that detail what welfare costs are for illegals...........amounts to almost $5 billion per year when the study was done.

The troll has ignored having his lies exposed as if that will change the fact he has been caught being a lying sack.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So what’s the solution?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Apr 2, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.
> ...



He's PROG, like every PROG on this board they're incapable of expressing a coherent thought greater than one word. 

Look *at ALL PROG posts*, which are generally one sentence that only mean distortion, distraction, projection and trash.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



 I should have simply down voted your reply. I've noted over and over what we need to do.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

POSPOTUS JoeXi: Dem-Opportunist Theologian-Whore

That JoeXi’s Catholic-CIA handlers know it’s classic Jeffersonian at the Mexican border (even more complete with blm opportunist violence) is reinforced by previous American history:

‘On December 9, 1863, Secretary Chase approved the final language: “In God We Trust.” Congress made the change official a few months later when it passed a new coinage bill, though it did not actually vote on the new language — it simply gave the Mint director, Pollock, the power to fix the shape, motto, and devices of the coins, with the approval of the Treasury secretary.

So, at the advice of a proselytizing preacher, two government officials—one with a religious agenda so all-consuming he was trying to amend the Constitution to honor his god — deliberately used the time of “national peril and danger,” when people were too busy dying for the Constitution to protect it from a rear-guard assault, to promote their personal religion. Even if this addition were not decades after the founding, it’s hard to see how three men betraying a founding principle — keeping church and state separate — is itself a founding principle. Watkinson, Pollock, and Chase took advantage of a fearful, distracted nation and abused their government offices to impose their personal religious beliefs on all citizens.

There is a perverse irony in three men choosing to promote the world’s most divisive force, religion, when fighting a war to preserve a national union. To choose something so quintessentially divisive to replace a unifying sentiment in the middle of a war that aсtually sundered the nation shows hubris typical of religious privilege.’
(Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American, Сh. 24 “In God We Trust”: The. Belligerent Motto)


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Trump tore families apart and the parent was not a criminal and did not go to jail.
> Bush, Clinton, and Obama were not divisive. Trump is belligerent and knows
> nothing about governing.


Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit. How about documenting what you claim instead of just
spewing stuff out your backside? To claim children were ripped from parents who were NOT illegally
in the country is just utter bull!
Saying other presidents were not divisive when Bush, Clinton and Obama split the nation down the middle
is utter idiocy. 

I should rip the rest of your stupid screed a new butt hole, like I did just the first two sentences,  but it isn't worth my time since facts and common sense are completely lost on you. 
It's like arguing with a farm animal except farm animals have more common sense.  Just know your drivel
should be put in a time capsule when future generations try to understand why America went crashing off
the tracks. 

I deeply regret legitimizing you to this point by attempting to discuss issues with you but never more.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

On the current Illegal Mexican-catholic injection, there is historical resonance in another example of protection-racket fearmongering opportunism. Whereas xians opportunized the Civil War in this Jeffersonian pathology, catholics took their place at the start of the Cold War:

’Injecting a deity into the Pledge of Allegiance has proved central to the Christian nationalist narrative and identity. As with “In God We Trust,” the phrase’s history tells us more about christian nationalism than about America’s founding, especially given the timing. As with “In God We Trust,” a unifying national maxim was made divisive. In this instance, rather than seeking to replace the unifying motto, the religious proponents drove a sectarian wedge into it.

Prior to the change, the pledge glorified “one nation indivisible,” an important theme for a nation that was still recovering from the Civil War when Francis Bellamy wrote the pledge in 1892. In a fitting precursor to American companies actively selling religion to undermine governmental regulation, Bellamy was hired to write the pledge buy a children’s magazine, the Youth’s Companion, for their campaign to sell flags to schools to help boost subscriptions.

Bellamy would go on to become a New York ad man, even penning a book called Effective Magazine Advertizing. But when he wrote the pledge, Bellamy was a Baptist minister and thought the pledge complete without references to his personal god. Some six decades later, the Catholic fraternal order, Knights of Columbus, disagreed. It conceived of a pious pledge and pushed Congress to include the nod to their god in the early 1950s. The Knights found a champion for their crusade in Michigan representative Louis C. Rabaut, himself a devout Catholic — three of his dauighters were nuns and one of his sons was a Jesuit priest. More than sixty years later, “One nation, indivisible” became “one nation, under God, indivisible.” This change places religion, history’s most belligerent, contentious force, smack in the middle of the unifying sentiment. It literally divides the indivisible with religion. Dividing the indivisible might be ironic if not for the method used: the politics of fear.’
(Seidel, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ah, The Great Outdoors!

We are much less surprised about OP’s news coming from Renton, because of both the Obama connection and the corporate connection: Sally served under the first Arab president of the United States and was also CEO of REI.

Renton, Washington








						Renton, Washington - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Sally Jewell








						Sally Jewell - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This is an excellent example of how the catholics fuck Americans once they get a puppet in the White House.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

It seems apropo to honor Sassy’s Irish spirit at this point. Having a working knowledge of Migne’s Patrologia Latina, whose volumes took up an entire wall of the Stanbrook Library, Helen Waddell:

’It is the theologians, but not the poets, who divide the undivided trinity in the pot-houses of Paris. Urania and Nature cover their faces and worship before the mystery of the triple-shafted fire.’
(Waddell, The Wandering Scholars)

Waddell also said....”I won’t go to heaven when I die. Just let me walk the green of Shillelagh.”


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 3, 2021)

badger2 said:


> On the current Illegal Mexican-catholic injection, there is historical resonance in another example of protection-racket fearmongering opportunism. Whereas xians opportunized the Civil War in this Jeffersonian pathology, catholics took their place at the start of the Cold War:
> 
> ’Injecting a deity into the Pledge of Allegiance has proved central to the Christian nationalist narrative and identity. As with “In God We Trust,” the phrase’s history tells us more about christian nationalism than about America’s founding, especially given the timing. As with “In God We Trust,” a unifying national maxim was made divisive. In this instance, rather than seeking to replace the unifying motto, the religious proponents drove a sectarian wedge into it.
> 
> ...


I thought it was about the Cold War and how alleged Capitalists gave up their firm Belief in Capitalism for the _socialism_ of Religion.


----------



## Disir (Apr 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


What cracks me up is that Bobob is putting all the crap you maintain is the problem and are against right next to yours and there is not a peep from you about it.  It's too damn funny. #LOLDEM BS


----------



## pknopp (Apr 3, 2021)

Disir said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Enforce the laws.


----------



## Disir (Apr 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Posting right fucking next to him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.



So it wasn't actually THEIR home, it was a home the government gave them, but decided some other family was more qualified under the rules they give those homes out under. 

Wow, talk about misleading.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 5, 2021)

harmonica said:


> THIS is why the Capitol NEEDS to be invaded..they are not LISTENING or doing the common sense things


The Capitol is listening to the voters who sent them there.

Why is that hard for you to understand.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> ...


New rules under No Border Joe:  Illegals get preferential treatment, fuck American kids.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


The immigration laws?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



 You understand what I'm saying. All laws. Quit making excuses for corporate crooks.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So you agree Veggie Joe is not enforcing our immigration laws.  When will you call him out for his lawlessness?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



 I hope he screws things up royally.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You admission you are a raving hypocrite is noted.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Sure.  Show us the express Constitutional delegation of authority to our federal Congress over the whole and entire concept of Immigration in our federal Constitution.  Be legal to the laws!


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Right wingers only know how to practice the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) with a McCarthy era phrase in our pledge.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Are you saying immigration is up to the states?


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


That is why I don't take right wingers seriously about the (Constitutional) law, ethics, politics, or morals. Immigration into the Union is denied and disparaged to the several States as a sovereign right, since 1808.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 5, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Dodge.....


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


You are the one appealing to ignorance, not me.  There is no dodge in my argument since that would be a fallacy.  And, those of the Opposing View commit more fallacies than I do because I resort to the fewest.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> You understand what I'm saying. All laws. Quit making excuses for corporate crooks.


What pknopp really means is dont enforce any laws because libs want to flood the country with driftwood from all over the world


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 5, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


The SC has already ruled in favor of the feds and against the states over the issue of immigration


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 5, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


It was never a States' rights issue after 1808.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 5, 2021)

otto105 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is why the Capitol NEEDS to be invaded..they are not LISTENING or doing the common sense things
> ...


..so you WANT idiot politicians ?????
hahahahahhahahahahahahah
...Biden is a perfect example = lifetime in politics and the country is fkd up/in HUGE debt....
..YOU do not understand


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nostra said:


> New rules under No Border Joe: Illegals get preferential treatment, fuck American kids.



The guy had a job, why isn't he providing a home for his own kids?  



Nostra said:


> The immigration laws?



Don't work.  Everyone knows that they are broken... that's the problem.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 8, 2021)

pknopp said:


> American's have been kicked out of their jobs for decades.


FAKE FOX NEWS


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2021)

Blue line shows increase in unaccompanied minors, with 18,890 taken into custody in March, a record

Or as Joe Biden likes to call it, “not a crisis”


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 9, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Simply outrageous. There are no words to describe how utterly fucked up this is.
> One child hospitalized as a result and one ran away.


They did it all over western Europe.....

It's like thiers some globo homo establishment Inc playbook and plan hummmmm


----------

